

Bigfoot foot found? - roncox
http://www.isciencetimes.com/articles/4979/20130422/bigfoot-foot-found-mysterious-limb-baffles-massachusetts.htm

======
lutusp
It's "International Science Times" in name only. It's a tabloid masquerading
as a science site.

